
The time-saving bias: How drivers misestimate time saved when increasing speed - px
http://journal.sjdm.org/10/10816/jdm10816.html
======
goodscreens
I'm in Hokkaido in Japan right now and struck by how slow the speed limits
are, even in a rural area with wide straight roads. People get used to driving
slow when they are forced to, and society benefits from fewer accidents.

